# GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings 11/25/06



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=purple>Sacramento Kings</font></font></center>

<center>11-25-06
TV: KGW
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
LaMarcus Aldridge*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (6-7)</font> <font color=purple>Sacramento (6-5)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

clicking on Shareef Abdur-Rahim brings up Zach's info.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Nate McVillain said:


> clicking on Shareef Abdur-Rahim brings up Zach's info.


Fixed.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Nate McVillain said:


> clicking on Shareef Abdur-Rahim brings up Zach's info.


In Shareef's dreams...

barfo


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

What an interesting beginning to the thread.  Thanks to everyone involved so far!

On a side note, the game is on KGW tonight. I have found that the KGW broadcast and the radio broadcast are in perfect synchronization, with no time gaps between the games. If interested, I would recommend muting the TV and listening to the radio broadcast when KGW games are broadcasted, and listening to the TV broadcasters when they're on FSNW (and there is a 2 second delay between the radio and FSNW broadcasts). I find that it's the best of both worlds, and you can get different perspectives from each group of broadcasters on a regular basis.

Just a thought, though. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

not since antonio harvey got on the air.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

I haven't tried that but I use to tune in the other teams announcers on Sirius to escape Ann Schatz (sp?) when she was on. If I would have had to continue hearing her say,"It all comes down to execution now Wheels," 10 freaking times in the final minutes of a game....well,since we don't have an exploding head smilie...:wahmbulance:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

This Kevin Martin kid is a real gem. I remember wishing the Blazers took him 3 years ago. He is everything we are wishing Martell will become. Just an amazing shooter.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Gunner said:


> I haven't tried that but I use to tune in the other teams announcers on Sirius to escape Ann Schatz (sp?) when she was on. If I would have had to continue hearing her say,"It all comes down to execution now Wheels," 10 freaking times in the final minutes of a game....well,since we don't have an exploding head smilie...:wahmbulance:


I didn't really mind Ann Schatz at all, but I can understand what you are saying. Nevertheless, I would recommend giving it a shot and listening to the radio while watching the game on TV. It's just like listening to the radio when you are at a game. It's pretty nice.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Almost game time.

Go Blazers!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Nice to see Webster start off by hitting a three.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Not to bad so far but we need to go inside more other than just Zach.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Portland not making things easy on themselves. I'm afraid this might be one of those nights where Sergio gets relagated to the bench behind Dickau.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

The Kings can't shoot 77% for the entire game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



gambitnut said:


> The Kings can't shoot 77% for the entire game.


touche


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



gambitnut said:


> The Kings can't shoot 77% for the entire game.


If they get all those layups off of screens they could!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

LOL! I was just about to post that we have the Kings right where we want them when I heard it on the tv. Great minds think alike. Or is that crazy minds?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

this one reeks of the boston *** whuppin.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Ouch, this is ugly!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Hap said:


> this one reeks of the boston *** whuppin.


O thee of little faith.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Worst defense I have seen by this team in a long long time...this is just rediculous...not even fun to watch all these layup drills..c'mon guys at least lose respectibly and show more toughness on defense.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

I have actually begun to stop watching this game. I am just disgusted with the effort tonight. Zach has been scoring at will when getting the ball, but that is the thing, he isn't getting it. Him and Ime and Jack are our offense right now, and I don't want to even mention the defense.

And did anyone else happen to see how Stephen Graham started his bit of time out? An offensive foul after we got a Sac. TO and a clanked 3. Sure he has hit a 3, but he still hurts us waaaayyy more than he helps us.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Look at that, first position we give it to Zach. 2 points. I hope that's what Nate talked about, giving it to Zach until we are back in the game. 65-45 Kings.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Blazer Freak said:


> Look at that, first position we give it to Zach. 2 points. I hope that's what Nate talked about, giving it to Zach until we are back in the game. 65-45 Kings.


I thought you stopped watching the game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

2 FT's by LaMarcus and a 8 sec. violation and it's 65-47.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Samuel said:


> I thought you stopped watching the game.


 I said I started to, but come on, when it comes to the Blazers I have no life.

Zach scores, and then a carry call on Bibby. Our ball, 65-49 with a foul downlow on K. Thomas. That's his third.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Jack seems to into the game this 2nd half. We are down 16 after some great D, 67-51.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Nate must have gone fire-and-brimstone on the Blazers at halftime. Impressive start to the second half. Long ways to go, but it's definitely a different squad out there now. On both ends of the court.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Samuel said:


> I thought you stopped watching the game.


just like the rest of us, he's addicted.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Shot clock violation on the Kings! We are playing GREAT defense already causing a 8 sec. and 24 sec. violation in this 2nd half.

Zach scores AND SAC turns it over! 67-53 Kings. Blazers are on a 10-2 run! 

Timeout Sac.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Hap said:


> just like the rest of us, he's addicted.


Obviously. *Looks at username*


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

I love the press they're doing against Sac. I'm sure Bibby and Martin haven't seen that kind of defense since college. 

BTW, Maurice Lucas needs to teach Aldridge how to box out. We can't let John Salmons get easy tip-in's like that.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



zagsfan20 said:


> I love the press they're doing against Sac. I'm sure Bibby and Martin haven't seen that kind of defense since college.
> 
> BTW, Maurice Lucas needs to teach Aldridge how to box out. We can't let John Salmons get easy tip-in's like that.


Aldridge with the nice tip for the steal and Jack gets fouled by Kenny Thomas. Thats his 4th which is huge. He's doing a great job against ZBo.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Aldridge is a pretty smart player. Stopping that fast break was nice.

Hopefully Portland can get the deficit to single digits by the 4th quarter. 

Kings might have just scored, but that was a broken possession for the Kings.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

The Blazers continue to allow the Kings to get the O rebound, and that is what is allowing them to keep us down...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

What is with Martell? He continues to look like a rookie out there this game...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Martell's doing well on the defensive end, but he's really pressing on the offensive end.

The Blazers run seems like it was so long ago. They just can't capitalize on Sacramento miscues.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Blazer Freak said:


> What is with Martell? He continues to look like a rookie out there this game...


He's 19.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Blazer Freak said:


> What is with Martell? He continues to look like a rookie out there this game...


I think it might have something to with his age. Guy should be a sophomore in college right now.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

What A Shot By Jarrett!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



zagsfan20 said:


> He's 19.


I know that, but being in the NBA for a year should eliminate some of these rookie mistakes he has been making. I know he is young, but he still is making those mistakes that should be ironed out over the course of the first season.

JACK WITH THE HUGE AND 1 SHOT!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

Wow. We are playing some pretty great D, second straight possession that we have made them shoot at 4 with the shot clock..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*

74-58, btw. If we can get this to single digits, we definitely still have a chance.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Martin with a dagger.

He's on my fantasy team, so I'm experiencing some really uncomfortable mixed emotions here.

B-Roy promoting Blazers tickets right now ... man, I miss watching him play.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Blazer Freak said:


> I know that, but being in the NBA for a year should eliminate some of these rookie mistakes he has been making. I know he is young, but he still is making those mistakes that should be ironed out over the course of the first season.
> 
> JACK WITH THE HUGE AND 1 SHOT!


Playing sparingly in a rookie year isn't going to iron out flaws in a youngsters game. Players who aren't just outrageously athletically gifted like Lebron and Dwight Howard need time to learn the ropes at a slower pace. High school coaches can only help you so much before you go out there against the best of the best NBA players. It takes awhile to make up for the coaching he would of had in college.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, Kevin Martin has just been amazing this game. 22 points on 7-11 shooting. 77-60 Kings.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



Blazer Freak said:


> I know that, but being in the NBA for a year should eliminate some of these rookie mistakes he has been making. I know he is young, but he still is making those mistakes that should be ironed out over the course of the first season.
> 
> JACK WITH THE HUGE AND 1 SHOT!


Nate's thoughts are that it takes four years for a player straight out of high school to become a regular NBA player. So considering how early it is in Martell's career, I wouldn't worry.

That, and Quick said in the OLive chat this week that his back is still bothering him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



zagsfan20 said:


> Playing sparingly in a rookie year isn't going to iron out flaws in a youngsters game. Players who aren't just outrageously athletically gifted like Lebron and Dwight Howard need time to learn the ropes at a slower pace. High school coaches can only help you so much before you go out there against the best of the best NBA players. It takes awhile to make up for the coaching he would of had in college.


I mean I love his defense and hustle right now. I guess I am just frustrated with his lack of shots made and some of his turnovers. I know he's 19, but he really impressed me at the end of last season, so I had semi-big expectations for him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wowwww that is the 2nd straight very late whistle for a foul on Jack. BTW, that's Jack's 4th.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really like the Blazers' defense this quarter. Their 3/4-court press is causing all kinds of problems for the Kings. And yet the Blazers are still down 19. Sacto has looked more lucky than good this quarter.

Bogus whistle on Jack. I wonder if Sergio or Dickau can pick up the slack when Jack has to sit with four fouls.

GRRRRR why must Zach take those outside shots early in the shot clock?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach now has 3 with SAR at the line. 79-62.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That was a bull-**** call.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think the reason we might not be able to pull off a come back here is because of the size of their guards. They have KMart and Garcia at the 2, both a good 4-5 inches taller than Dixon, and he is our main offensive weapon off the bench during these comebacks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> That was a bull-**** call.


yeah, you'd almost think that was McGrady out there, instead of Martin.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh great, Dickau gets a chance now..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach's starting to get very frustrated, you can see it in his offensive rebounding effort. And as I type that, ZBo gets a shot and 1.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Oh great, Dickau gets a chance now..


and promptly misses a wide open 3!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What is this chippy foul brigade.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> and promptly misses a wide open 3!


:sadbanana:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 

Damn you, Mike Bibby!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

To top it off Bibby chucks up a bomb.

Why did we go away from the full court press?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Too bad Brandon isn't in there...would sure be nice to make Martin play both ends of the court. Roy would abuse him with screens and in the block because he is so frail. I really wish Martell would add the post game to his arsenal.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

In what seems to be a growing trend, the Blazers give up another shot at the end of a quarter with Bibby hitting a 3. Kings 87 - Blazers 66.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> To top it off Bibby chucks up a bomb.
> 
> Why did we go away from the full court press?


Dickau isn't half the defender Jack is.

That, and it just seems like Portland breaks down at the end of quarters. Maybe it's just me, but it seems like they've given up all kinds of buckets at the horn throughout the season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> Dickau isn't half the defender Jack is.
> 
> That, and it just seems like Portland breaks down at the end of quarters. *Maybe it's just me, but it seems like they've given up all kinds of buckets at the horn throughout the season.*


Nope, I see that every game as well. It seems we always give one up before halftime and before the 4th quarter. They are momentum killers, IMO.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice pass from Zach to Jamaal. Too bad the end result is a pair of free throws for the Big Cat.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Dickau isn't half the defender Jack is.
> 
> That, and it just seems like Portland breaks down at the end of quarters. Maybe it's just me, but it seems like they've given up all kinds of buckets at the horn throughout the season.


I don't think that had to do with defense. Dickau had a hand in his face the whole time.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

THE WORLD IS GOING TO END!!!! MAGLOIRE HAS A FT% OF OVER 50%! 3-4 for Jamaal.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Nope, I see that every game as well. It seems we always give one up before halftime and before the 4th quarter. They are momentum killers, IMO.


That's how the Lakers' rally in Game 7 of the 2000 WCF started ...

And Dickau for 3!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Blazers @ Kings*



zagsfan20 said:


> BTW, Maurice Lucas needs to teach Aldridge how to box out. We can't let John Salmons get easy tip-in's like that.


Part of that is a size issue and why he needs to put on some weight. He's just to easy to move.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

If the Blazers are gonna come back, we need to get this to atleast 10 by the 6 minute mark. 87-70.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't think that had to do with defense. Dickau had a hand in his face the whole time.


Dickau isn't making the Kings work to get up court like Jack was.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey guys ... wide open 3 ... NOT THE BEST IDEA TONIGHT.

Edit: NOR IS THE CONTESTED 3 ... JUAN.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Why the **** does Outlaw settle for outside shots like that when were down by 17.....Or if your going to atleast make them!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Another thing that seems to have this team out of sync is Outlaw's inability to hit the shots at the top of the key that he has hit all season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow Dixon. That was the ****test shot I have ever seen.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Dickau isn't making the Kings work to get up court like Jack was.


They stopped pressing before Jack went to the bench.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ow, they are giving us chances to make this a game but we decide we don't want to hit from that corner...can't win em all


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

This game is over. We can't make any shots whatsoever. Magloire can't hit a shot inside, no one can hit one outside, Zach is our main source of offense yet again, and he can't do it alone. Might as well feed it to Zach so he can continue to make his case for the ASG.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Outlaw with a made FG finally. 89-72


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, we got a Sergio/Dickau backcourt now. This could be ugly.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Zach's looked good tonight, and so has Udoka. Everyone else ... not so much.

SAVE US, SERGIO!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BTW, as you can see I'm loving this Quick Reply...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Artest hits a long 2, 91-72.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio with a FG. FINALLY!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Trys another. Clank.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

God that commericial makes me miss Brandon..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy looks crosseyed in the commercial


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Magloire can't hit a shot inside...


Magloire has taken a whopping 1 shot. Why single him out?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fork said:


> Magloire has taken a whopping 1 shot. Why single him out?


As I typed that he missed a pretty easy inside shot.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Martell hits a 3 and TO hits a 2 at the buzzer. 91-79!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Dickau drives, dishes to Magloire and he gets fouled. Come on Mags! Lead could be down to 10.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Bibby, KMart and SAR all come back in..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

And Magloire misses both...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Great job Dickau. Nice shot.

And Kevin Martin with the And 1. Game, set, match.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Dickau for 3, misses. Martin with the bucket and the foul.. Damn he is lookin' real good tonight.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Good points of this game:

-Zach continues to put up 25/10ish stats
-My post count has increased quite a bit.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Good points of this game:
> 
> -Zach continues to put up 25/10ish stats
> -My post count has increased quite a bit.


Zach with 25/8/2 through 3 quarters. Too bad no one else could get anything going tonight (save for Udoka).


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> Zach with 25/8/2 through 3 quarters. Too bad no one else could get anything going tonight (save for Udoka).


Definitely. He could have easily had 30/10, but I'd rather him be rested and ready for Phoenix.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Dickau drives, dishes to Magloire and he gets fouled. *Come on Mags! Lead could be down to 10*.


Now I know you know better than that!

Btw, since we don't to hit the button for a quick reply, why is there still a quick reply button?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a feeling that the refs hold an offseason symposium and decide who they're going to protect.

This year's picks: Zach Randolph and Kevin Martin.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Now I know you know better than that!
> 
> Btw, since we don't to hit the button for a quick reply, *why is there still a quick reply button?*


What do you mean?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I have a feeling that the refs hold an offseason symposium and decide who they're going to protect.
> 
> This year's picks: *Zach Randolph* and Kevin Martin.


I ain't complainin'


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Dickau is terrible. I would rather play Webster at point than Dan.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank god that game was over. Get that out of our heads, and let's beat PHX.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Ouch, down by around 20 for the entire game. I hate it when we get spanked like that. I can't make myself change the channel but............ouch is all i can say.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

magloire was straight doo doo tonite...dickau needs to get cut...

ugh, tough game to watch. nobody could hit anything except for zach. at least the beavs won yesterday...

***** the ducks. 

anyway, i know joel is back next week, but do we have a date or is it day to day?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not sure who to blame for it, but I'd sure like to see Aldridge be more involved in the offense. My initial reaction would be to torch Nate for not getting our 3rd best player....2nd when Roy is hurt, more shots, but it might be that Aldridge isn't selfish enough.

4 shots from him is simply not enough. So all of you that think his ONLY source of offense should be rebounds, please explain the benefit of that.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, if anyone wants to see some potential _future_ Blazers, Kansas is up 5 on Florida on ESPN 2 with about 8 minutes left right now.

Not to get too off-topic (which I already am), but I seriously think Noah is overrated.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> What do you mean?


Next to the Qoute button is a quick reply button. You use to have to hit it before you could post a quick reply, but you don't have to any more, so why still have the button?


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

I Hate Dan Dickau! Am I the only one??? The one and only Blazer who is worse that Jamaal. And no one really played any D tonight......not just Aldridge.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

baler said:


> I Hate Dan Dickau! Am I the only one??? The one and only Blazer who is worse that Jamaal. And no one really played any D tonight......not just Aldridge.


I'm with you brother!!:yay:


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

I hate Dixon and Dickau with an equal hatred of passion.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> Well, if anyone wants to see some potential _future_ Blazers, Kansas is up 5 on Florida on ESPN 2 with about 8 minutes left right now.
> 
> Not to get too off-topic (which I already am), but I seriously think Noah is overrated.


I've been saying Noah's overrated since last year when everybody was pimpin' him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

"What is there to talk about? There was no defense," frustrated Seattle coach Nate McMillan said. "This entire month we have been coming out with slow starts and coming in defensively not ready to play."


That was from the AP. Yet another reason not to hire someone named "Mr. Sonic" as the Blazers head coach


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

arrgghhh I hate the kings.....oh well more pingpong balls in the hopper for us, what sucks the most is that we were missing two of our leaders.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I know it is hard to take losing, but comon people a lot of over reaction. A bad game on the road, which is typically where young teams have their worst games is no need to declare the apocolypse for certain players or the team. Once you sit back and realize we are trying to win games with 2 D leaguers playing major minutes, 2 of our better front line players and our best guard on IR, the team isn't doing so bad. This game is simply yet another example of what happens when you play a team with good size against a bunch of midgets, just like the Celtics game where the Blazers got their teeth kicked in. Until Brandon Roy gets back into the lineup, or Martell starts playing at a higher level of play, this is the way it is going to be whenever we are facing a team that has good size at the 2 and 3.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I know it is hard to take losing, but comon people a lot of over reaction. A bad game on the road, which is typically where young teams have their worst games is no need to declare the apocolypse for certain players or the team. Once you sit back and realize we are trying to win games with 2 D leaguers playing major minutes, 2 of our better front line players and our best guard on IR, the team isn't doing so bad. This game is simply yet another example of what happens when you play a team with good size against a bunch of midgets, just like the Celtics game where the Blazers got their teeth kicked in. Until Brandon Roy gets back into the lineup, or Martell starts playing at a higher level of play, this is the way it is going to be whenever we are facing a team that has good size at the 2 and 3.


Well Dickau has played like **** this whole season. It shows a lot when Sergio comes in and plays much better than him. Bad thing about Sergio is he can't make a layup. Graham comes in way to over agressive and hurts the team, I've been saying to cut him the past few weeks now. I know we won't cut Dickau because his contract is guarunteed, but Graham we should not hesitate about, he is playing like ****, and his contract isn't even guarunteed, and it's not like he is a major part of this team. He is a bench scrub, cut him and bring in another player that might make an impact, if not, move on again.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Well Dickau has played like **** this whole season. It shows a lot when Sergio comes in and plays much better than him. Bad thing about Sergio is he can't make a layup. Graham comes in way to over agressive and hurts the team, I've been saying to cut him the past few weeks now. I know we won't cut Dickau because his contract is guarunteed, but Graham we should not hesitate about, he is playing like ****, and his contract isn't even guarunteed, and it's not like he is a major part of this team. He is a bench scrub, cut him and bring in another player that might make an impact, if not, move on again.


Ahh the days of teenage rants...:chill:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Ahh the days of teenage rants...:chill:


But I'm speaking the truth!:banned:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> But I'm speaking the truth!:banned:


Ahh the truth...if only one could rant, whine, piss, moan and cry about everything they thought was "the truth."


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> But I'm speaking the truth!:banned:


You could still stand to tone it down a little bit. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You're right, I should probably tone down my opinions. 

(If you're saying I need to tone it down because of the banned smilie, you might not have sensed the sarcasm.)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> You're right, I should probably tone down my opinions.
> 
> (If you're saying I need to tone it down because of the banned smilie, you might not have sensed the sarcasm.)


Don't get defensive, I was just making a suggestion.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Don't get defensive, I was just making a suggestion.


Okay, well thank you then.


----------

